# Ridge Tahoe Question



## off2maui (Dec 24, 2005)

Does anyone know which buildings at the Ridge have recently been renovated?  I know the Naegles have.  I am curious if the Tower Bldg. or Plaza building have been refurbished.
Thanks.


----------



## BeckyG (Dec 25, 2005)

We'll be staying in a Tower unit in a couple of days. I'll try to post after we get there and check it out.


----------



## off2maui (Dec 25, 2005)

Thank you, I will be anxious to hear your impressions of the Tower Building.


----------



## BeckyG (Jan 1, 2006)

Just back from the Ridge Tower.  They refurbished the Tower units two years ago, the Naegles last year, and the Clubhouse this year.   The Plaza and Terrace refurbishments will be coming up in the next couple of years.

The Tower has new furniture, wallpaper in bathrooms, new tile floor in kitchen and bathroom, granite tiles surround around the fireplaces, and new softgoods.  The kitchen and bathroom cabinets and counters were not redone, but are not too dated, so were  still very functional.   

We attended the owners meeting, and the GM explained that theme of the upgrades is to bring more of a lodge-outdoors feel to the units while remaining contemporary.  I liked the changes.  The clubhouse has been updated with better colors (no more mauve), slate floors, updated accessories.    

Becky


----------



## off2maui (Jan 3, 2006)

Becky,
Thanks for the update.  The Tower building looks like it is in a convenient location next to the clubhouse.  It was nice hearing that the interiors were updated a couple of years ago.  Hope you enjoyed your stay!


----------



## M&M (Jan 4, 2006)

*Tower building*

Yes the Tower was refurbished/remodeled in 2003 or 2004. The location is the best overall location of the Ridge Tahoe buildings. Enjoy your stay.

Mike


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 4, 2006)

Wich is the best building to get in Ridge Tahoe?


----------



## Pronkster (Jan 5, 2006)

Does the 1 in 4 RCI rule apply at Ridge Tahoe?  When booking an RCI reservation do you get to request the building, or is it just assigned?


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 5, 2006)

Not sure on the 1 in 4 rule, but the Naegle Building is the only RCI trade possible, the rest are II trades.


----------



## M&M (Jan 5, 2006)

*Depends,*



			
				riverdees05 said:
			
		

> Wich is the best building to get in Ridge Tahoe?



The Tower has the best overall location. It is the closest to the Ridge Club which houses the restaurant, bar, convenience store, pool, spa, gym etc. It is also very convenient to the gondola. One of the Naegle buildings "may" be a bit closer to the gondola (but if it is, it's not by much), but the Tower is much closer to the Ridge Club. Also you have to remember that The Ridge, being built on the mountain, is on a pretty good incline. Walking from the buildings to the Ridge Club and back can be bit of a pain (they do offer shuttles). Walking from the Tower building, is pretty much just going across the street(not much of going up or down). So for location and ease of access, the Tower is my vote for best location. The views of the Carson Valley are very nice also.

If you want a huge patio, the Naegles are probably the best choice.

The Cascades have some of the largest two bedroom units, but the location leaves a bit to be desired. The Terrace and Plaza buildings nice enough. The Plaza may have some nicer views, but the Terrace is a bit closer to the Ridge Club.

Mike


----------



## bdurstta (Jan 7, 2006)

How close is the Ridge Tahoe to South Lake Tahoe, the main drag through town?


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 7, 2006)

*bdurstta*

The Ridge is about 4+ miles away from the center of town---actually where the casinos are located.

Tony


----------



## bdurstta (Jan 8, 2006)

THank for the info.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 8, 2006)

"The Ridge is about 4+ miles away from the center of town---actually where the casinos are located."


All uphill going and downhill coming.


----------

